# Line 6 L3T paired with Axe Fx Ultra (opinions)



## Jesse Zuretti (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone think it's worth testing out a Line 6 L3T with an Axe Fx Ultra? I know you can set the L3T to "guitar", so I assume you can direct an Ultra into it, right?

Wondering what some opinions on this are. Shoot away, guys!

Thanks!


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Mar 12, 2012)

Bump - anyone? Halp!


----------



## swollenpickle (May 30, 2014)

This is a rather valid question! lol anyone have input on the use of these two together? I would be pleased as well!


----------

